

Was Flight 370 hijacked for 9/11-type attack in India? - swatkat
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/rest-of-world/Was-Flight-370-hijacked-for-9/11-type-attack-in-India/articleshow/32106334.cms

======
swatkat
[https://twitter.com/strobetalbott/status/444890319323406337](https://twitter.com/strobetalbott/status/444890319323406337)

[https://twitter.com/strobetalbott/status/445076167746674689](https://twitter.com/strobetalbott/status/445076167746674689)

